# Isn't this an adorable vest?



## wkomorow

This is so cute


----------



## wkomorow

And the little doggie to go with it:

























Introducing Casper. Ch Great Master of Angela White KR, who joined my family today. Casper is a 5 year old retiree from Aduramaltese. He is the sweetest thing. Asleep on my lap.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

OMG!! And what wonderful news Walter!! Casper is absolutely adorable and I cannot tell you I very happy that I am for you that you now have a new little Buddy.


----------



## thesummergirl

So very happy for you both! Welcome to the family sweet Casper!


----------



## edelweiss

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:
Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wondered if you might be off collecting a puppy! Welcome Casper! What a cutie! I will always remember his gotcha day as it comes at this time of year!!!

Wishing you both to grow into deep loving bond! I can't wait to hear more!

Welcome to SM Casper---you are a very lucky little guy!:wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody

:chili::chili::chili: Welcome home, Casper!!! :wub::wub: The waiting has been brutal but you're finally here. So happy that you found this adorable boy, Walter. When I saw a photo that had just a smidgen of the vest I thought it said SuPERman no CasPER!!!! Well maybe he's both. I know that your home will again be filled with love and laughter. Will love seeing him grow up. Casper is a :good post - perfect


----------



## pippersmom

Congratulations Walter. I am soooooo happy for you! :chili:


----------



## maggieh

Yes! Yes yes yes yes yes YES!!!!!

Congratulations! I am so happy for you!


----------



## maggie's mommy

Wonderful news Walter!!!!! When I saw your post about a vest, I couldn't wait to read further. I'm so happy for you. Casper is a beautiful boy.


----------



## sherry

OMG! I wonder if we are related? Casper is a doll! Congratulations Walter! I am so happy for you and Casper!


----------



## wkomorow

Casper and Geneva's little boy is Han. I am not certain about Presley, but I would think Han was the sire. Here is a picture of Casper in full coat.







(copyright AduraMaltese)


----------



## pippersmom

wkomorow said:


> Casper and Geneva's little boy is Han. I am not certain about Presley, but I would think Han was the sire. Here is a picture of Casper in full coat.
> 
> View attachment 258496
> (copyright AduraMaltese)


So if you are Casper's daddy and Paula is Geneva's mommy , does that make you and Paula related :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Jeep's Mommy

Congratulations Walter. Casper is gorgeous. I’m so happy you have a new companion in your life.


----------



## sherry

Walter, Casper is so handsome! So Casper and Geneva are Hans sire and dam! That is a famous family! I haven't gotten Presley's papers yet but I remember Katherine saying Geneva was an aunt I believe to Presley. Anyway, welcome to the Adura family!


----------



## jane and addison

What wonderful news. Sure did need good news in these days. Enjoy the new one.


----------



## wkomorow

He is velcroed to me. He spends most of his time laying across my lap. We both slept well last night, though he became alert any time I moved. He is super calm and sweet. We need to work on peepad training, he fried some of my electronics yesterday with a leg lift. He peed in a corner against a wall and it ran downstairs and fried my modem. 
He does not seem to be treat orientated yet. I also need to teach him doggie steps. He he is waiting for me to return from doing dishes. Luck would have gone up the doggie steps and ran across the couch and jumped into my chair.










I have a question, Luck's weight was more evenly distributed. Casper is front heavy, so I need to be careful picking him up or else he flops forward.

Any advice on peepad training welcomed. It has been over 20 years. Luck came peepad trained. In addition, Casper is a leg lifter. I know we will get there, it just takes time.


----------



## Snowbody

Welcome to my world of fosters and pee pad training. Well every dog I get in no matter where they've come from needs to start with boundaries if you really are serious about training. Get an Iris or ex pen. Have pads in there, dish, water bed. He can spend time in there and when he pees on the pad make a big deal of it (see if there are any tiny treats he'll go for too) and spring him from his pen. He'll learn that doing good things brings good things. So he earns his freedom and builds his skill. I also always equate it to letting a 5 year old loose in FAO Schwarz. They don't know what to do or where to go so start with smaller territory and then you open up to more and more as he earns it. Then I would often leave the pad in the open pen...they seem to like that special enclosure space. And he earns sleeping on your lap. If he's marking you need to put him back in his pen when you see he's done. it.Some people use belly bands but I find it doesn't correct the behavior and it is correctable. All positive reinforcement. He will get the hang of it but remember everything in your house is new including you to him. So start him out with boundaries so he learns what's expected of him. Remember you're the boss of your house. You'll be happy later for the good behavior.


----------



## sherry

I agree with Susan. An x-pen is the best way to retrain a dog. Sissy was 11 months when I got her and not potty trained. The x-pen came back out and she learned.
I did a little research and Hans and Holiday who is Presley's Mom had the same sire. So they are related.


----------



## Malt Shoppe

Dear Walter.....a huge congrats on your new buddy, Casper. Love his name, and his beautiful vest. He is adorable.

You asked for prepaid training ideas; I’ll share mine with you. I trained a 7.5 yr old retired, and a 5 yr old retired show Maltese using healthy, inexpensive CHERRIOS as training treats. Both retirees were trained within one week.

If Casper developers a taste for treats, try CHERRIOS, they are very effective. Blaze has even taught himself to retrieve things dropped on the floor, brings them to me and waits for his CHERRIOS ......he’s a wonderful helper.

Hope you will give this idea a try, it has been successful with 3 Maltese in my home.


----------



## Malt Shoppe

Ipad changed peepad to prepaid.....not me! I’m guessing you figured that out!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

pippersmom said:


> So if you are Casper's daddy and Paula is Geneva's mommy , does that make you and Paula related :HistericalSmiley:



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: fuzzy relatives :HistericalSmiley::innocent:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

sherry said:


> I agree with Susan. An x-pen is the best way to retrain a dog. Sissy was 11 months when I got her and not potty trained. The x-pen came back out and she learned.
> I did a little research and Hans and Holiday who is Presley's Mom had the same sire. So they are related.



I love that we are related Sherry, need more pictures of Presley :innocent:



Malt Shoppe said:


> Dear Walter.....a huge congrats on your new buddy, Casper. Love his name, and his beautiful vest. He is adorable.
> 
> You asked for prepaid training ideas; I’ll share mine with you. I trained a 7.5 yr old retired, and a 5 yr old retired show Maltese using healthy, inexpensive CHERRIOS as training treats. Both retirees were trained within one week.
> 
> 
> 
> If Casper developers a taste for treats, try CHERRIOS, they are very effective. Blaze has even taught himself to retrieve things dropped on the floor, brings them to me and waits for his CHERRIOS ......he’s a wonderful helper.
> 
> Hope you will give this idea a try, it has been successful with 3 Maltese in my home.


Walter that's a great idea, have you tried carrots


----------



## edelweiss

Good ideas above. I would also try sugar snap peas--my two love them as an occasional treat.

You can also fill a large bottle (like coke bottle) w/sand & place it in the middle of the pad---giving him something to airm for. Kitzel very much doesn't like the pads, but he will go when I am gone long enough. He is semi-lame in the back legs so he does soil himself a lot on the front legs & his belly. His balance has never been too great. Both of mine are cross trained & will go in or outside---which I find really convenient. 

He looks like a sweet little guy! I am still so happy you brought him into your life!


----------



## wkomorow

He ate twice yesterday, but nothing so far today. He ate a little cheese yesterday, but not today. We tried carrots, cereal, fruitables soft, apples. He did eat a bit of my burrito - just the tortilla yesterday. Everything is new to him. I did buy an x pen. He is really tired today. He had a long day yesterday. So I will try things in a couple of days.










But he loves being next to me










Today I learned he can bark. The solar guy came to fix an issue with my panels and boy did Casper give him an earful.

Got him to walk up and down doggie steps, but not on his own, so we are getting there. He is so patient.


----------



## wkomorow

Sandi - Casper is confusing me. When he stands on the pee pad, he pushes this front legs forward and his back legs back - must be how he posed in the show ring. That is the exact same pose Luck used when he was peeing. 

I am going to try an xpen. Right now, every time we get down from the chair, I bring him to the bathroom where his pee pads are, close the door and wait. It worked this morning.


----------



## Malt Shoppe

*Sandi, I used to share sugar snap peas with Blaze, he really enjoyed them....then had a tummy upset, to vet...X-ray showed a pile of BBs in his tummy.....the peas...unchecked. Had to have an enema,....no more sugar snap peas for him.*



edelweiss said:


> Good ideas above. I would also try sugar snap peas--my two love them as an occasional treat.
> 
> You can also fill a large bottle (like coke bottle) w/sand & place it in the middle of the pad---giving him something to airm for. Kitzel very much doesn't like the pads, but he will go when I am gone long enough. He is semi-lame in the back legs so he does soil himself a lot on the front legs & his belly. His balance has never been too great. Both of mine are cross trained & will go in or outside---which I find really convenient.
> 
> He looks like a sweet little guy! I am still so happy you brought him into your life!


----------



## The A Team

Wow!!! :aktion033::aktion033: :chili: :chili: Such exciting news!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!

I am so very happy for you!!


----------



## edelweiss

Yikes. I normally take out the peas & just give the pod---have mashed them up too & put them in their food. They are sort of touch as far as I am concerned. I like the mange tout better but not as sweet so some pups would probably prefer the s snaps. They also have fiber which is important.


----------



## edelweiss

wkomorow said:


> Sandi - Casper is confusing me. When he stands on the pee pad, he pushes this front legs forward and his back legs back - must be how he posed in the show ring. That is the exact same pose Luck used when he was peeing.
> 
> I am going to try an xpen. Right now, every time we get down from the chair, I bring him to the bathroom where his pee pads are, close the door and wait. It worked this morning.


Good job, Casper! I have to leave Lisi in the bathroom (where her pad is too) sometimes. 

Yes, sounds like a stack! So when does he lift his leg---just to go on the wall?


----------



## wkomorow

Sandi,

On the wall, his doggie steps, doors, chairs, etc. It is just going to take time.


----------



## edelweiss

So it sounds like he is marking not just urinating. He probably smells that Lucky was there & is claiming his spaces for himself. You will have to have a thorough clean & "no more marking spray." I would consider using a belly band if you are not home (in the mean time). I use one when I go to a hotel for that reason, or when we stay w/friends at their home---I don't want any accidents! Lisi also wears panties when we travel.

I would also keep him on a leash in the house that is tethered to Walter. That way you are sure to correct him each & every time. I know that is a pain, but it might work. He was a stud dog & they are sometimes in need of more constant training.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

wkomorow said:


> He is velcroed to me. He spends most of his time laying across my lap. We both slept well last night, though he became alert any time I moved. He is super calm and sweet. We need to work on peepad training, he fried some of my electronics yesterday with a leg lift. He peed in a corner against a wall and it ran downstairs and fried my modem.
> He does not seem to be treat orientated yet. I also need to teach him doggie steps. He he is waiting for me to return from doing dishes. Luck would have gone up the doggie steps and ran across the couch and jumped into my chair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 258498
> 
> 
> I have a question, Luck's weight was more evenly distributed. Casper is front heavy, so I need to be careful picking him up or else he flops forward.
> 
> Any advice on peepad training welcomed. It has been over 20 years. Luck came peepad trained. In addition, Casper is a leg lifter. I know we will get there, it just takes time.



There's grammie's little boy:wub: Walter I am thrilled for you, I know how lonely you have been, your little Casper is just the perfect one to heal your heart 
Geneva is also heavy on the front, here's how I pick her up.......
I put my hand and arm under her chest and stomach area, that way it's more balanced for me.

I can't wait to see pictures of Casper as he adjusts and hear stories 
I'm so happy for you, I have spent a great deal of time in prayer for this very day


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Snowbody said:


> Welcome to my world of fosters and pee pad training. Well every dog I get in no matter where they've come from needs to start with boundaries if you really are serious about training. Get an Iris or ex pen. Have pads in there, dish, water bed. He can spend time in there and when he pees on the pad make a big deal of it (see if there are any tiny treats he'll go for too) and spring him from his pen. He'll learn that doing good things brings good things. So he earns his freedom and builds his skill. I also always equate it to letting a 5 year old loose in FAO Schwarz. They don't know what to do or where to go so start with smaller territory and then you open up to more and more as he earns it. Then I would often leave the pad in the open pen...they seem to like that special enclosure space. And he earns sleeping on your lap. If he's marking you need to put him back in his pen when you see he's done. it.Some people use belly bands but I find it doesn't correct the behavior and it is correctable. All positive reinforcement. He will get the hang of it but remember everything in your house is new including you to him. So start him out with boundaries so he learns what's expected of him. Remember you're the boss of your house. You'll be happy later for the good behavior.


:goodpost:
If I had a little boy I would definitely do this Walter, plus it keeps him out of trouble when you aren't home and he is use to the x pen. After a week or so I bet things will begin to be better, if Casper is anything like Geneva they catch on quickly


----------



## wkomorow

Sandi, he spends most of his time on the furniture, sits with me on my chair and the sofa. No problem when he is with me on the furniture, only when he is on the floor. Yes he is doing both marking and peeing.


----------



## edelweiss

Then always, always, always when he is on the floor tether the leash to yourself & him (w/no belly band). Watch him like a hawk! If you can't do it for any reason then put him back in the X-Pen. Gosh, you are going to be busy!


----------



## pippersmom

Do you think he knows what pee pads are for? Maybe he was outdoor trained only. Pipper has only ever went outdoors and if I were to ever show him a pee pad he wouldn't have a clue what it was for.


----------



## wkomorow

He was in a house with several in tact females, so I am sure he was in a belly band a lot. Outside they went on cement. It will work out, just will take time.


----------



## Kathleen

Congratulations Walter! So happy for you!!!
I love his big beautiful eyes - so sweet. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss

It took a while to pad/grass train Lisi---we lived in Greece then & it was hard to find grass! :HistericalSmiley: I would take her pad outside (we did not have any kind of garden & few sidewalks) & drive around in the car till I found a side walk & put her pad on it w/her on the leash to get her to go. The Greeks must have thought we were nuts. Then we graduated to teeny-tiny patches of grass where she became more accomplished & now she will go on cement, grass, gravel or pads! 

So, yes---Casper will get it. (It might also help to borrow a pup who can help him learn?) but mainly he will learn from you, Walter. You are a gentle, patient man & working on this together will make you a great & close team.:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Walter already knows how happy I am for him. And, of course, I am happy for darling Casper, too! Casper now has a Daddy that will give him the most wonderful loving home! 

Walter can tell you, that I had very strong vibes ... that Casper would be with his Daddy, for the first time ... on Tuesday, October 22nd. And, that date has special meaning for me ... because it has already been two years ago, on that date, when I was visiting Walter and Luck in their home in Pittsfield.

Because I have known Walter for such a long time now ... and, it seems that especially after the visit to Massachusetts ... I feel as though I have been on part of the journey, with what Walter has gone through ...with the loss of precious Luck. And now, with Walter welcoming Casper into his forever home. 

Before starting to write this post tonight ... I took some time to go back and read the thread, about my visit with Walter and Luck. Looking at the picture of me holding Lucky ... helped me to see, why I, along with Walter, have had such a hard time grieving darling Lucky. We all have done so on Spoiled Maltese. I was blessed to hold Luck in my arms. And, I got to play and share meals with him. So, of course, Luck will have a very special place, always in my heart.

I am so happy that Walter now has Casper, to help bring a lot more light back into his life. I counted the days down (so did Paula) with Walter, until Casper and Walter met one another ... for the first time, at the airport! 

I think for Walter, the past month or so ... has been like a young child, counting down the days before Santa arrives and leaves presents under the Christmas tree! As for the past few days, before Casper's arrival ... I loved hearing the excitement and happiness in Walter's voice on the phone! I am so happy for you, Walter ... that this Thanksgiving and Christmas, will end up to be, once again, warm and wonderful for you ... and, Casper.

Walter, I forgot yesterday, to wish you a Happy Diwali! 

And, hopefully, one day, I will be able to visit you and Casper, in Pittsfield ... and, get to hold Casper ... and have my picture taken with him, too! :wub::heart:


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Casper's a doll baby. I was so excited when Walter asked me to make some vests for him.


----------



## wkomorow

Marti, they are gorgeous as usual. I did not think I would like the flannel ones as much but they are great. Claire -no to cherrios, but yes to rice kripsies, thanks good suggestion. Marie, I am glad you are back on. Sue and Sandi thanks for the training advice.

So Casper and I learned a lot the last two days. It new to both of us. Luck and I were so accustomed to each other, that we practical could read each others minds. Pad training is going well. Modifying a suggestion of Paula's, I took one of my reusuable peepads and put it in front of my bathroom cabinet. I then taped 6 inches of it going up the cabinet so the cabinet bottom part was covered. I take him into the bathroom, close the door, repeat Capser pee and wait there until he pees on the pad and then praise him. Worked last night before going to bed and this morning when we got up. I am probably the only person who instead of singing in the shower, keeps repeating Casper pee, Casper pee.

He is a great night sleeper next to me on the bed. He is however sensitive to new sounds and we on alert after the baseboard started clanging and like me the house creeks here and there. He stands to attention. He is fascinated by the sounds of all the electronics in my house, he hears a lot of them. He is especially fascinated by Alexa.

He loves to arm wrestle and he swats me when he wants to play. He loves my chair and the couch - the floor and his doggie beds not so much. He responds to his new name; he does not like traditional treats or veggies, but loves tofu, rice krispies, and popcorn (I bite off the kernel and he gets the fluffy bit).

Not sure how he will react to me going back to work in the morning.


----------



## revakb2

I am so happy for both of you. Casper sure is adorable. May you have many happy years together.


----------



## Snowbody

wkomorow said:


> Marti, they are gorgeous as usual. I did not think I would like the flannel ones as much but they are great. Claire -no to cherrios, but yes to rice kripsies, thanks good suggestion. Marie, I am glad you are back on. Sue and Sandi thanks for the training advice.
> 
> So Casper and I learned a lot the last two days. It new to both of us. Luck and I were so accustomed to each other, that we practical could read each others minds. Pad training is going well. Modifying a suggestion of Paula's, I took one of my reusuable peepads and put it in front of my bathroom cabinet. I then taped 6 inches of it going up the cabinet so the cabinet bottom part was covered. I take him into the bathroom, close the door, repeat Capser pee and wait there until he pees on the pad and then praise him. Worked last night before going to bed and this morning when we got up. I am probably the only person who instead of singing in the shower, keeps repeating Casper pee, Casper pee.
> 
> He is a great night sleeper next to me on the bed. He is however sensitive to new sounds and we on alert after the baseboard started clanging and like me the house creeks here and there. He stands to attention. He is fascinated by the sounds of all the electronics in my house, he hears a lot of them. He is especially fascinated by Alexa.
> 
> He loves to arm wrestle and he swats me when he wants to play. He loves my chair and the couch - the floor and his doggie beds not so much. He responds to his new name; he does not like traditional treats or veggies, but loves tofu, rice krispies, and popcorn (I bite off the kernel and he gets the fluffy bit).
> 
> Not sure how he will react to me going back to work in the morning.


I'm more worried about you going back to work tomorrow than how he'll be. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I know that you'll be hoping for time to pass quickly so you'll be back with him. I know you have lots of electronics and gathering you'll be keeping an eye on him. 
I'm so thrilled for you that you have this adorable boy. Meant to ask...how old is he? And what does he weigh? Maybe I knew and forgot. :blush: Make sure you get him used to riding in the car with you so that when you go to the vet it will be just another trip.


----------



## wkomorow

He was born June 9th 2014, He is five. We are going to the vets tomorrow night and I will get a weight. He is heavy, very solid. I did get the xpen, but I will use a belly band tomorrow. I have someone coming in midday to check on him. It should be OK; my house is very dog friendly. He really can't get into anything. 
We are doing good today, but I am so surprised at the limited number of foods he likes. We went for a long walk - not his favorite thing even though it was in the 60s and he had his jacket on.

I know it will take time, but I still really miss Luck. We were so in tune with each other - we had a really empathic relationship.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

wkomorow said:


> He was born June 9th 2014, He is five. We are going to the vets tomorrow night and I will get a weight. He is heavy, very solid. I did get the xpen, but I will use a belly band tomorrow. I have someone coming in midday to check on him. It should be OK; my house is very dog friendly. He really can't get into anything.
> We are doing good today, but I am so surprised at the limited number of foods he likes. We went for a long walk - not his favorite thing even though it was in the 60s and he had his jacket on.
> 
> I know it will take time, but I still really miss Luck. We were so in tune with each other - we had a really empathic relationship.




Walter I know how you are feeling, I remember when we first got Geneva it was starting all over again. 
But now I couldn't imagine not having Geneva, we are really in tune, I never thought it would happen again, I miss Matilda, she was one of a kind, Geneva is different but yet from time to time I see Matilda in Geneva,Geneva is actually a emotional support girl for me, she just gets my moods. one day you will smile when you see you and Casper connect in a deep way, it just takes time, he needs to know it's his forever home and your his forever daddy. 
I believe it will happen because he has already connected with you sitting on the recliner and sleeping on your bed, especially because he had never slept on a bed. 
I remember Geneva was scared of the bed, now she's a bed hog lol

Do you still have your cameras to watch Casper, its going to be scary for him, but he will adjust to your life, just takes time 
I wish Geneva was able to eat more things she loves food, unlike Casper or Maddie 
I have a hard time walking Geneva she just doesn't like to walk far, when you walked Casper did he walk next to you?
Geneva walks next to my leg, she has the show strut, which I adore.
I think Casper will love walking and it would help him lose weight.
I'm anxious to hear how much he weighs, and if he likes riding in the car, Geneva loves getting in her sleepy pod, when we get home she doesn't want out of it.


----------



## aggiemom99

Congratulations Walter! Casper is such a sweet boy that loves attention! It just takes time for him to adjust to his new home, schedule and such. I know you two will be the best of friends. He is a beautiful boy. Give him a hug from me; I will miss him when I visit Katherine.


----------



## sherry

Walter, I know what you mean about your connection to Lucky. When I lost Sissy I thought no other dog could ever have my heart as she did. We were so close. But Presley has me totally. Her being a puppy we are still learning things. Casper has only been with you a few days. One day you will wonder how you got along without him.


----------



## wkomorow

Casper is a natural sleeping in the bed. He sleeps really well, right next to me; he does get startled at night with noises, like the furnace coming on; he also looks up if I move at all. He also likes to wrestle with my arm in the morning as we get ready to get up, but he is a swatter, he paws at me. I was concerned about work today, especially since he seemed to want his space this morning - somehow he seemed to know that I was going to leave him for the day. 5 AM does not seem to be his best time. I do have someone coming in midday to check on him and I have cameras. This morning he was looking out the back window, but mostly sleeping. He is a picture of him from my video camera:












Later, here he is, can you spot him?:











Hint: in front of the recliner that we sit in.



I did get an xpen but I am stressing over confining him; I decided for now to use a belly band, though it is not in my long term plan; it is what he is used to and he seems comfortable with it. With time, we will change it. Turns out he is a poop-walker. He starts out pooping on the pad, but ends up off it sometimes.


What I feel the most regret about right now is that I could not teach him how to use the doggie stairs, because I know he would love to be on the couch right now. But he is a calm as can be in my home. I don't see a single indication of any type of stress. He seems so relaxed.


----------



## wkomorow

Sue,


I decided to go with Healthy Paws for health insurance and with Wagmo for wellness insurance.


----------



## wkomorow

Sherry,


We are certainly bonding. Luck was far from perfect, but we were perfect for each other.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy

Try placing a yummy treat on the first step leading up to the couch. Make sure he sees you doing it. If he isn’t food motivated then try a favorite toy. See if he will go and eat the treat or remove the toy. When he does, Praise him. Then continue repeating just on the first step. When he feels comfortable with that, then try the second step. Repeat with the second step. Then the third. It doesn’t have to be all in one day. When you get to the third step try laying on the couch and encourage him to climb up the steps to you. Have a treat waiting for him. By the way Casper and I share a birthday


----------



## wkomorow

That is how I trained Luck - it took less than 15 minutes. Casper is not food motivated. I have not found a high value treat for him yet. The closest is rice krispies , popcorn, and tofu; not really excited about them, but he eats them, probably popcorn is what gets him most excited . He will not touch commercial treats. Katherine gave him bully sticks and I can not go there. He has rejected cheese, peanut butter, ice cream, and every type of veg and fruit. He is the first dog I have ever seen who rejects mango. There is is no meat in my house, I would not even be able to touch it if there were. So I need to go the praise route. He can jump up on the couch when we are playing fetch, but I don't want him to, I would prefer he use doggie steps. We will get there - it will just be a longer journey. I could get Luck to do anything for a baby carrot.


----------



## edelweiss

Walter, w/time he may just go up there on the sofa on his own. If he gets bored? 
Is he eating his meals---just refusing treats? What did K feed him for normal food? I wonder if he is missing the other dogs? 
Please let us know how the vet appt. goes. We are all pulling for you & the "big" guy!


----------



## Snowbody

5 AM does not seem to be his best time.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Well I'm right there with that. Even 7:30 isn't my best time. 

So Tyler was never treat motivated either. It was brutal taking him to puppy training school and every other dog would do anything to get a treat and he'd turn his nose up. That's how I ended up home cooking. He just wouldn't eat any type of commercial treat or food. And I tried them all. Finally have one that he loves...Spot Farms organic tenders. They are soft and I can break off tiny pieces and he'll do anything for that. But if you don't have any meat or chicken or fish at home it's a challenge. That's basically the only treat he likes.





wkomorow said:


> Sue,
> 
> 
> I decided to go with Healthy Paws for health insurance and with Wagmo for wellness insurance.


You're lucky you can get Healthy Paws. I couldn't here. Don't know if it was Gucci's age or our zip code. So never heard of Wagmo. I'm not usually a fan of wellness insurance as I want the big ticket items covered which regular insurance does. The other stuff is small potatoes. And I don't want them giving a lot of shots to make it worthwhile. I saw it said in the FAQ: You have $100 in coverage to spend on each category over the course of a year. We will reimburse you up to that limit, and anything beyond that you’ll have to pay out of pocket. 


I'm not sure how this insurance is worthwhile. Says dental but wow dentals are so much more. But I know you're a pro at research so I'm sure you checked it all out. Glad you got coverage. 



He looks very comfy at home!!


----------



## wkomorow

Sandi - I thought I replied, but I do not see it - She has him on Royal Canin Maltese - he cleans his bowl every time, but usually waits until afternoon.


Sue - you are 100% correct, wellness insurance is not worth it. It is not for catastrophic events - benefits are limited, that is why I got Healthy Paws. Wagmo makes money because people spend more on the policy than they do on benefits, which are limited - $100 for vet exams, $100 for blood work, $200 for flea/tick/heartworm, $200 for grooming, $100 for dental, $100 for vaccines; $800 benefits for $550. I would not recommend it to anyone looking to have predictable expenses. But for me the first year, this is like a 30% discount card because I am likely to use up completely all the benefits. In fact, I am likely to use many of them tonight when he goes for his first exam. So why not.


----------



## edelweiss

Walter, how much of the RC Canine Maltese food does he get per day? Maybe he just isn't hungry enough?


----------



## wkomorow

About a cup of kibble. We got back from the vet - he got his rabies shot (only one year because we could not establish shot history). Just a little plaque, but otherwise all is normal.


----------



## edelweiss

His weight?
A cup of kibble is too much Walter! I would say 1/4 C AM & 1/4 C PM. Lisi & K get only 1/8th (Lisi gets even less than that) but they get part of a scrambled egg in the AM, & have freeze dried S & C's dinner patties (on Turkey at the moment) rehydrated w/rehydrated human grade veggies. Of course they get treats too. So he probably isn't hungry.


----------



## wkomorow

According to his weight, he should have 7/8th of a cup. He is 8 1/2 lbs. He does like rice krispies and popcorn and tofu. I can reduce it a bit, but he is heavy and muscular. We may need to adjust. He doesn't not get any add-ins.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Walter I give Geneva about 6 to 8 Stella and Chewy bites, and then I give her 2 tablespoons of kibble weight control twice a day, morning and dinner 
She gets a few little pieces of sweet potatoes and about 6 blueberries for her treats at night, and I have to cut back because she has gained weight 
The girls just finished the Stella and Chewy's so tomorrow it's just kibble I have to get this under control, my vet told me I need to help her lose weight 

Maddie is such a picky eater, she doesn't like breakfast, only has dinner and a few pieces of sweet potatoes, she doesn't like blueberries, her weight goes up and down a few ounces, she's tiny framed, where Geneva has a larger frame


----------



## edelweiss

My vet told me that their tummies are really tiny & that I need to be careful to not "over-feed" esp. since Kitzel is partially lame in the back legs. I don't think you can go by what they say on the food packages---it seems they always advise more than I would normally feed. I do tend to give them too many treats, but I don't over feed on regular food. 
You could try reducing just a bit to see if he is hungry.


----------



## maggieh

wkomorow said:


> According to his weight, he should have 7/8th of a cup. He is 8 1/2 lbs. He does like rice krispies and popcorn and tofu. I can reduce it a bit, but he is heavy and muscular. We may need to adjust. He doesn't not get any add-ins.



If you're looking at the feeding charts on the bag, they grossly overestimate the amounts per day. Tessa weighs 7.75 pounds and she gets 1/4 cup 2 times a day. She's less active now that she's older, but even when I first got her, she only got a bit more. And they only get one or two tiny treats a day. 



What was his weight when he was showing? 8.5 pounds sounds a little heavy, so you'll want to make sure you can feel ribs and that you can see a waist when you're looking at him from the top down.


----------



## Snowbody

I agree with Maggie and Sandi. The food companies are in the business to sell as much food as they can and make money so of course they would over estimate. These are small dogs and yes they have small stomachs. Gucci is 7.25 lbs and I give her 2/3 cup of food twice a day. They get a few little treats and she likes blueberries and really...anything. But I'm watching her. She's filled out nicely, was too skinny. She's my eater unlike Tyler. But I think a cup a day for these dogs is over the top and unfortunately I've seen too many overweight Maltese come into AMAR and it's harder to take it off than put it on. I also give her the cosequin DS like I do Tyler because she's my jump up on the furniture girl.


I feel bad that you weren't given a shot history so he could have gotten the 3 year not the one year rabies shot. The less rabies shots the better. So odd that his breeder wouldn't have that. We find it sometimes with surrenders but we usually can track a vet down to get that into.Do you have records for DAPP and others or did you titer?


----------



## mylittleluna

Walter, this makes me so happy! I've been thinking of you even if I don't have the time to come here. I wish you both a lifetime of snuggles and happiness.


----------



## edelweiss

Snowbody said:


> I agree with Maggie and Sandi. The food companies are in the business to sell as much food as they can and make money so of course they would over estimate. These are small dogs and yes they have small stomachs. Gucci is 7.25 lbs and I give her 2/3 cup of food twice a day. They get a few little treats and she likes blueberries and really...anything. But I'm watching her. She's filled out nicely, was too skinny. She's my eater unlike Tyler. But I think a cup a day for these dogs is over the top and unfortunately I've seen too many overweight Maltese come into AMAR and it's harder to take it off than put it on. I also give her the cosequin DS like I do Tyler because she's my jump up on the furniture girl.
> 
> 
> I feel bad that you weren't given a shot history so he could have gotten the 3 year not the one year rabies shot. The less rabies shots the better. So odd that his breeder wouldn't have that. We find it sometimes with surrenders but we usually can track a vet down to get that into.Do you have records for DAPP and others or did you titer?



Sue, surely you don't give 2/3 cup twice a day---maybe you mean 1/3 cup X 2 each day?:wub:


----------



## wkomorow

He is actually 8.12 lbs (how pounds can be decimalized is beyond me) not 8 1/2. The told me several interesting things. He told me his body condition is ideal and the weight was the result of him being intact and being muscular. Muscle is denser than fat, so it takes up less space for the same weight. Now that he is neutered, there will be less testosterone, leading to less muscle, and less weight. I can reduce his food intake. It sounds like Katherine had food out and they ate when the wanted. In terms of body condition, the vet placed his body condition at 3 (ideal). I can feel his ribs and he has a waist. 

I took the xpen outside today when I was hanging up clothes. He was looking into the sun so his eyes are closed, but here he is:


----------



## Snowbody

edelweiss said:


> Sue, surely you don't give 2/3 cup twice a day---maybe you mean 1/3 cup X 2 each day?:wub:


 Yes 1/3 twice a day. Sorry. Also free feeding can lead to not eating. If you feed twice a day and that's it he'll learn to eat better. They know that's it!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

wkomorow said:


> He is actually 8.12 lbs (how pounds can be decimalized is beyond me) not 8 1/2. The told me several interesting things. He told me his body condition is ideal and the weight was the result of him being intact and being muscular. Muscle is denser than fat, so it takes up less space for the same weight. Now that he is neutered, there will be less testosterone, leading to less muscle, and less weight. I can reduce his food intake. It sounds like Katherine had food out and they ate when the wanted. In terms of body condition, the vet placed his body condition at 3 (ideal). I can feel his ribs and he has a waist.
> 
> I took the xpen outside today when I was hanging up clothes. He was looking into the sun so his eyes are closed, but here he is:
> 
> View attachment 258530



Oh my goodness Walter you have sunshine, looks like little Casper is loving it.
How are things going for you and Casper, I bet he's enjoying having daddy home. He is seriously such a handsome little guy.
It's no wonder Han's is stunning with him momma Geneva and daddy Casper


----------



## wkomorow

Yes he did like it, the temps were in the low 60s. He explored his pen and the little grass left after all the freezes at night lately. People came over to say hi, a bark or two, and then he was as calm as can be. He is very sensitive to noise - creaking of stairs, baseboards pinging, washer filling etc., but not to door knocks or doorbells. That works against me, because if Luck was having one of his selective hearing episodes, I would tell Alexa to ring the doorbell and Luck would come flying. Funny, my mother had the same selective hearing condition, but she did not respond to doorbells.


----------



## wkomorow

Sue and Sandi,

If a few weeks we will be working with a nutritionist to set a diet. My vet told me it is OK to reduce his food a little but without supplements to be careful. Nutritional values are based on weight and calculated on recommended food amounts. If you reduce that, you need to be thinking about supplements, especially because he only eats his food, with a few rice krispies as treats. Nutrition is such a complicated science these days. In the past, for humans it was always eat the greatest variety of foods and you would be good. But on a commercial diet, you are limited in term of what they get.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Walter how was the weekend, I bet Casper is happy, has he tried the stairs, Geneva and Maddie won't even try. Lol, of course it doesn't help I am constantly picking the girls up:wub:
Thinking of you both:wub:


----------



## wkomorow

Tanks Paula it went well. He is following me around everywhere, sitting on my lap whenever I sit down. He prefers jumping up, so I need to break him of tgat. Vet says his patellae are nice and tight, but I worry about jumping as he ages.

I also have to break him of a bad habit; I don't think he had it when he was with Katherine; when we wants something he swats me in the face. He also ate some of my bran flakes this morning. I was reading emails on my tablet and he stretched to get a bit out of my dish on the table. Something tells me it is going to be a poopy day.


----------



## edelweiss

Well at least we have added one more thing to his limited diet!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
He seems to like cereals!


----------



## Snowbody

Of all the cereals...BRAN..... :w00t::smcry::brownbag::smrofl: Better double up on poop bags!! Or in his case wee wee pads.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow

Sue and Sandi - you realize I blame the two of you. He only did this after I reduced the amount of kibble he was getting. Until then, he was a polite little boy. :innocent: I think his range of food interests will increase as he becomes more comfortable. 



He is adjusting nicely and beginning a routine. He lies in his bed, goes over to the glass door, barks at the neighbors, goes into the living room and this part is sad (puts his paws on my chair contemplating getting up there, then lies in front of it). I have a ramp coming tomorrow that I hope he will use to get on the chair. Other than the marking/pee situation, he is a really good boy in the house; he is really calm when I leave. You alwys worry that the dog is going to have separation anxiety, but Casp is just so happy all the time. The only other issue is that he is a poop-walker. He starts pooping on the pad, but takes a couple of steps and poops some more. He is trying to be good. I can' tell you how much he fills my heart. This morning I felt a real bond between us - maybe because we were together all weekend and he followed me everywhere.


----------



## maggie's mommy

Walter, sounds like you and Casper are going to be totally bonded in no time. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## edelweiss

Hey, I share in your sorry so will also share in the blame! :HistericalSmiley: 

At least he is trying new stuff! :chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033: That was our goal, right? :wacko1:

Poop walking requires something bigger under the pad---shower curtain liner? But bran won't make for a firmer stool. :innocent::smilie_tischkante:

I need to remind you of how many times I wanted to give Lisi away in the beginning---she was full of vinergar & spit! But I can't imagine life w/out her little personality now & she has mellowed into the sweetest little girl ever. Casper will do the same---I just know it! He will learn to love you & respond in ways that you will find funny & endearing over time. 

He is one very handsome little guy too!:wub:


----------



## wkomorow

Pat yes we are. I think even more so if I was not working.

Sandi - he will jour heart. Funny you should say shower curtain. I thought about setting the pads up in the shower. Easy to clean, out of the way, etc.


----------



## aggiemom99

Glad to hear you and Casper are bonding. He is such a sweet boy and loves to be with you and attention. Though he will never replace Lucky; he will have his own place in your heart. Give him a hug for me.


----------



## wkomorow

aggiemom99 said:


> Glad to hear you and Casper are bonding. He is such a sweet boy and loves to be with you and attention. Though he will never replace Lucky; he will have his own place in your heart. Give him a hug for me.





Thanks, he already has. My greatest fear was that he would have anxiety while I was at work. And although I have visitors come in during the day to play with him a bit, I would never want him stressed being there alone at home. He is starting to develop a routine. This certainly does not look like a stressed dog to me; here he was just a little while ago (thanks Marie for the new bed):








​ 


Except for the pee-pad issue (which Katherine told me about before hand), he is pretty close to perfect, especially now that he is more comfortable with me and is starting to show his personality. He even enjoyed a teaspoon of vanilla ice cream last night.


Thanks everyone for your well-wishes and advice and for joining Casper and me on our new adventures together.


----------



## pippersmom

Walter, I am so happy for you that Casper is filling that hole in your heart. He sure looks content sleeping in his little bed.


----------



## edelweiss

Oh, I love that photo, Walter! He is making himself right at home! This is going to be fun! 
Marie, thinks of everything. She is one special lady.


----------



## Snowbody

So glad he's adjusting so well. Tyler often has hitch hikers as well. I think it's his long hair because none of my fosters with shorter hair have done it. He goes on the pad, it sticks to some of his hair and then it unceremoniously plops on the rug...AND Jim "finds" it. Well has stepped in it more times than you'd want to know. He's taken to using a small flashlight to look in some of the usual places. Kind of feels like CSI in our house. :w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: It happens outside too when he goes and waits and then walks and it's still stuck there. I've become adept at ziplock grabbing. :blush: And our new Maltese, Gucci, never misses!! (uh oh shouldn't have said that).


----------



## Matilda's mommy

wkomorow said:


> Thanks, he already has. My greatest fear was that he would have anxiety while I was at work. And although I have visitors come in during the day to play with him a bit, I would never want him stressed being there alone at home. He is starting to develop a routine. This certainly does not look like a stressed dog to me; here he was just a little while ago (thanks Marie for the new bed):
> 
> 
> View attachment 258548
> ​
> 
> 
> Except for the pee-pad issue (which Katherine told me about before hand), he is pretty close to perfect, especially now that he is more comfortable with me and is starting to show his personality. He even enjoyed a teaspoon of vanilla ice cream last night.
> 
> 
> You can really see how Katherine loves her fluffs, I have many fluffs in my life but I have never had one that is so well behaved, everyone who meets Geneva loves her, Walter, Lorin and I are so happy for you and little Casper, I noticed you already have a nicknamefor him:wub:
> That little boy is going to bring you so much love and he will heal your heart in time.
> Soooooooo he's beginning to like ice cream, I can just see you both together lounging on the recliner :wub:


----------



## maggieh

Love that photo!


----------



## edelweiss

Ice cream----that is the big test! He passed!!!!!!!


----------



## wkomorow

Actually this was the big test, earlier tonight:









He loves playing fetch, but I wore him out, or maybe he wore me out.

How could I be so fortunate to find such a little love bug?


----------



## edelweiss

❤ 
Be still my heart!


----------



## sherry

I'm so happy for you and Casper!


----------



## wkomorow

sherry said:


> I'm so happy for you and Casper!



And I for you and Presley. Casper's hrand-daughter, right? She must have his sweet gene.


----------



## Maglily

Walter I am thrilled for you and Casper! It's so nice you have this little one to love and dote on. Everyone was so sad about Lucky and feeling that loss along with you. It is fun to see Casper at home on the video and I'm sure it is a comfort to know he is not stressed. Good idea about putting the bed next to your recliner where he was laying on the floor. It looks like Casper loves his new Dad.

I am sorry not to be around much after you first lost Lucky and see Casper when he first came home. I feel like I have been in my own world, I been busy buying a house, (changing from the 2 apt house since I didn't rent the apartment anymore) to a single dwelling, it is right around the corner from my old house so I still have my friends and neighborhood). Hopefully it is a good move, but stressful, buyers remorse and very tiring so I haven't had a chance to relax and get settled (finally my old house is sold, so onward with the new one). 

In any case, I am so happy for you and look forward to hearing all about Casper. Jodi is pee pad trained but also goes outdoors. Since this move he is using the pads more and I can't keep up. He often goes on the edge and then it is a mess underneath. Maybe I will try your idea about putting the pee pad in the shower. But I also found out that one of my cats has decided to use the shower drain to pee on. UGH well at least she is clean about it. She has never been a problem before. It is likely the stress of moving and the litter boxes being in a different place. it could be that I changed the litter in one of the boxes last week (with the plan to use new litter in both). I switched from the cheap Walmart litter to Smartcat ages ago with no issues. Then decided to go back to the cheap stuff last week. At least this is when I first noticed the pee in the shower. 

long story I know ....but covering the drain with a pee pad could cause another problem with the cat. 

Sorry but I had to laugh at Casper swatting you in the face. Not a good habit to learn but funny if you caught that on camera LOL.


----------



## Kkasten

Hi everyone! Thanks for your kind comments and support for Walter and Casper. I felt they would be a very good match from my first communication with Walter. Just like I felt Geneva would be Paula's path to healing her heart. I just wanted to let you all know a few things about him as I noticed some comments regarding shot records, free feeding, weight, etc. Casper was imported from Korea as a champion. He LOVED to show (he's a show off!) And quickly obtained his American championship. Being from Korea he is a bigger dog. Although the standard says under 7 pounds, it also says overall quality should be considered over weight. He weighs (at 8.12) only 1/2 a pound over his show weight. He is a solid, well built boy and he is the sire of my beautiful Han - Paula's Geneva is his dam! Han is and has been a solid 7 pound boy. And he has his AKC championship shown exclusively by me. He also won group placements and the first award of merit at our national this past May, also shown by me. (I'm not all that good a handler, so the judges saw his quality despite his mom's shortcomings!) Han is a perfect example of what a preservation breeder is trying to do - take the best of both parents and get a dog that is better than his parents. Han is that. He has his dad Casper's outgoing, playful and loving temperament (Geneva is a more reserved girl). He has his mom's gorgeous silk coat, and a beautiful face that combines the strength of Casper's bone structure and the softness of Geneva's classic head. He has the movement of his mother with the straighter front assembly of his dad, making him float across the floor. Neither parent could be asked to produce a better puppy. They both did all that was ever asked of them and deserved their own forever homes. As a point of reference, I free feed all my dogs but they eat in their own ex-pens so there is no stealing and overeating. Casper got 1/3 of a cup of food twice a day. It was usually gone by the time I fed everyone. I use fresh roasted chicken as a training treat, but understand Walter has a different lifestyle. That's why he has not experienced fruit, veggies, etc. As for shot records, he had his puppy series and first rabies in Korea. They do not send vaccination records other than the rabies required to enter the US. I also do not give vaccinations to any dog past their 18 month booster and first rabies. They are in a protected and disinfected environment here (necessary because I have puppies and adults in same space i.e. my house and courtyard). I have had two dogs I placed in forever homes have severe reactions to both rabies and the stupid 5 way shot most vets insist are required (it is not). I follow Dr. Dodd's protocol for puppies and they get a rabies only if they are going out to shows or their new owner prefers I give it before they leave. Consequently, I have no shot records because I did not give him any while he was here - there was no need as his breeder in Korea gave him all I give my puppies turned show dogs. He is in fabulous shape and his weight is good for his bone structure and size, even though he may seem to be larger than he "should" be. From Walter's stories and photos I am as happy as I can be that he is both happy, secure and well cared for. A breeder can not be more blessed with those who have taken on her puppies and older dogs than I am. I am always happy to answer questions or explain how and why I do things here the way I do them. Please feel free to ask, even if you don't have one of my dogs! Thank you Walter, Paula and Sherry, from the bottom of my heart. Sorry for the novel, and thanks for reading it. KK, Adura (the word for adorable in the Maltese language) Malts.


----------



## Kkasten

Oh, I forgot - I feed the Royal Canine Maltese adult kibble for a few reasons. 1. I don't even cook for myself and I am ambivalent about all food in general. 2. I have fed nearly every food out there (except raw or freeze dried raw because it is not healthy for Maltese (based on my research and experience, others can and do feel differently). 3. All of my dogs eat better, have better skin and coat and healthy weights on the Royal Canine. Most refused to eat the organic, fruit/veggie based foods and I had problems keeping weight and coat. None did well on the Evo, the closest I came to raw. They did better on the Purina Pro Plan Toy Breed, but still some would not eat enough. All my dogs love the Royal Canine so they eat it. I wean my puppies to it and they stay in good weight with healthy skin, coat and in general. After 15 years of trying to find the best food for them, this food has been most successful for me. Others can and do have different results with other foods, but this is what works for me. With all the brushing, bathing and raising around here, not having to worry about them eating is a godsend. Thanks for reading!


----------



## wkomorow

Katherine, thank you so much for such a sweet little man. I am going to keep him on RC Maltese for a while. He is getting a little bit of this and that - he eats a bit of carrots when I mix it with his food. I have reduced the amount of food he is getting. He does amazing spins when I reach for his food bag, and yes his is a chow hound. He especially loves gingerbread treats. With him, free feeding is not an option. By the time I come back from changing his water, he has cleaned his food bowl. And, he practically attacks me (in a good way) to get my popcorn or cereal. The first couple of days he was more reserved, but now his personality is showing more. He loves sitting on my lap and on my chair and he absolutely loves sleeping in the bed. He sleeps the night through, only waking up if he here's a noise. He is happy all of the time. I am so very glad that he is here with me and am overjoyed with the fact that he is so calm while I am working - he sleeps a little, plays a little, and looks out the back door. 

It is hard to explain how front-heavy he is with a very muscular chest. His waist is pretty slim. He is really solid not fat. The vet rated his body condition as ideal.

When my dog sitter came over for a little while on Tuesday, they spent over a half hour playing fetch. She was saddened by Luck's passing and we can see her beam when she talks about Casper. One thing is different (in a good way) from what I expected. You mentioned he does not like walking on wood floors, but I have not had that issue at all. I am using the belly band only when he is on the floor. When I am there, he is mostly on furniture with me so I do not need it.

As we talked about, there are stricter vaccine requirements in Massachusetts which mostly came after the influx of dogs from Katrina. Once we get the basics out of the way, we will be tittering for everything except rabies.

It is great you are posting here; the forum is one for all of us to learn more about how to care for these little ones. I am so glad you are reading about Casp's and my adventures getting to know each other and hope you like the pictures. I hope you continue to follow as Casp and I grow old together.

Again thank you for this precious little man.


----------



## wkomorow

Brenda,


That sounds exciting. I hope you enjoy your new home.


----------



## Piccolina

Just seeing this



C.........cutie patootie:wub:

A.........A five years old but looks like a puppy:smrofl:

S.........sweeter than sugar:smootch:

P..........PAW'gratulations:celebrate - firewor

E..........Everyone is so excited to see your new addition:dothewave:

R..........Ready for a long fun journey?:yahoo:





.


----------



## sherry

wkomorow said:


> And I for you and Presley. Casper's hrand-daughter, right? She must have his sweet gene.


I'm still not sure as I haven't seen Presley's pedicure yet. What I was able to see is that Holiday who is Presley's Mom has the same sire as Hans and that would be Master who is now Casper? So if this is accurate then Casper is Presley's Grampa! And so should I start calling you Grampa?:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow

Yes Casper was Master. He is Pressey's Granddaddy


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Walter I’m so happy for you! Casper is gorgeous and a lucky little boy to have you as his new Daddy. Oh my gosh he’s adorable. &#55358;&#56688;


----------



## lydiatug

Walter, Sherry just told me this morning of this very joyful little guy coming into your life. I am so overjoyed for you I can't stand it! I've read the whole thread with a smile on my face from ear to ear. Casper is in great hands and it sounds like he's going to keep you laughing. Congratulations and welcome to the Adura family...Katherine is wonderful and is always there with information and support whenever you need it, she loves all her pups forever.


----------



## zooeysmom

Congratulations, Walter!!! Casper is dreamy :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Walter you and I are so blessed, if it wasn't for Katherine our hearts wouldn't be healing. 
We all need to see more pictures of Casper (hint, hint)


----------



## Bailey&Me

Congratulations! He is adorable!


----------

